# Favorite place



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

What is everyone's favorite place to purchase plants online? Are there places that are known to be more reputable than others?


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

I personally prefer aquabid. There's a lot of variety and the prices are good, IMO. I've bought from Aquariumplantswarehouse and JDaquatics (who is active on this site!) and both have been good experiences. If you're worried about snails, though, I'd recommend dipping any live plants you get that have actually been in tanks. I usually use Aquarium salt to dip and have had no problems so far. I also buy some of my plants from other users on the site--there are quite a few users in the Betta Fish Marketplace board that sell plants as well. 

Another convenient option is buying tube plants like this from Petsmart, either online or in store (I think Petco has some as well). I have never had to worry about snails from these, just rinse off the gel and pop them in.  The only thing with these is to make sure the plants you buy are fully aquatic, as they also sell semi-aquatic ones, like the peacock fern, which looks nice but will die if you fully submerge it.


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info!! Do you know off-hand if Petsmart sells any floating plants? I am trying to find something I can just let float at the top for my betta, but not sure which fully aquatic ones to look for. I did get a nice anubias (sp?) from them the other day, that I am happy with.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

JMO said:


> Thanks so much for the info!! Do you know off-hand if Petsmart sells any floating plants? I am trying to find something I can just let float at the top for my betta, but not sure which fully aquatic ones to look for. I did get a nice anubias (sp?) from them the other day, that I am happy with.


I don't think petsmart carries floating plants, but I may be wrong. I did find some water wisteria in a petco tube plant and now I float that in one of my betta tanks. 

You could also get some duckweed, water lettuce, or salvinia minima. I got a portion from a forum member and my fish absolutely love it! I know you can get some for cheap on aquabid too.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

True-floating plants, like duckweed or Salvinia minima? I haven't seen any of those at my local Petsmart, unfortunately. I bought my salvinia minima from Aqua Aurora on this site.  I know it's pretty easy to keep them alive, compared to duckweed (which I haven't had myself, but I know people have said they had trouble keeping it alive), and it grows like crazy. There's also water lettuce. frogbit, hornwort...those are the ones I can think of off of the top of my head. Anubias and many other plants can also just be left to float, if you want to experiment with that. 

+1 checking aquabid for ideas. They have a floating plants section and there are tons listed!


----------



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

I use Planted Aquariums Central out of Arizona. Plants always come 2day shipping, when I order a few of a particular one, I always get an extra or two. Courteous customer service, prompt replies when I had questions. Plants always arrive in wet newspaper and plastic, never had a problem with snails or pests. Has a reward system which you can redeem for virtually anything on the site. Also sells driftwood, aquascaping tools, and liquid ferts.

The only down is that the prices are a bit high, IMHO. As some of the members said, Aquabid is a good source. Even Ebay, but with the latter, you might be running into shipping problems, pests, or even legal issues, etc.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess 99% of my plants come from forum member JDAquatics. He has Red Root Floaters which I love. As far as snails, just get a couple of Assassin Snails and they'll take care of any that arrive on the plants.

On Saturday, July 16 AquaBid will have it's monthly "SNE" where you can buy plants at discounted prices. JDAquatics has one-rate shipping no matter how many you buy. BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA ("Nofishtoday") also participates. I also buy my Habrosus Cory, Amano shrimp and Dwarf Orange Crays from JDAquatics.


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for all of the great ideas and websites!! I definitely want to add some more floating plants to help dim down some of the lights, but I had to exchange a couple things at petsmart and got a new plant to add at the top for the mean time. I found a water wisteria and I am floating it. I am hoping my fish will rest in there a bit as I think he likes the intake vents in the filter (ugh). Here it is... 

On a side note, I did catch him "cuddled" up to the moss balls today. I rarely ever see him rest, the second he sees me he will swim over and start begging to eat.


----------



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

JMO said:


> Thanks for all of the great ideas and websites!! I definitely want to add some more floating plants to help dim down some of the lights, but I had to exchange a couple things at petsmart and got a new plant to add at the top for the mean time. I found a water wisteria and I am floating it. I am hoping my fish will rest in there a bit as I think he likes the intake vents in the filter (ugh). Here it is...
> 
> On a side note, I did catch him "cuddled" up to the moss balls today. I rarely ever see him rest, the second he sees me he will swim over and start begging to eat.


Hello, fellow Fluval Spec V owner! :wave:

I've never noticed my boy against the intake slits, but then again when I come over, he also gets excited in anticipation for a pellet.


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

jcbrady27 said:


> Hello, fellow Fluval Spec V owner! :wave:
> 
> I've never noticed my boy against the intake slits, but then again when I come over, he also gets excited in anticipation for a pellet.


Hi!! :wave: 

I've caught him there a few times, but I do have the filter on the lowest setting. Hoping that might make some kind of difference? I know a lot of people alter the intake vent somehow so their fins don't get caught in it and possibly get torn. :frown2:


----------



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

JMO said:


> Hi!! :wave:
> 
> I've caught him there a few times, but I do have the filter on the lowest setting. Hoping that might make some kind of difference? I know a lot of people alter the intake vent somehow so their fins don't get caught in it and possibly get torn. :frown2:


I've seen people place a fine stainless steel mesh over it, apparently you can find it in the hardware store, I had no such luck. Perhaps Amazon?


----------



## Poly106 (May 8, 2016)

I went to Walmart and got this plastic mesh stuff in the arts and crafts section. Then I put this rock and Fluval moss ball in front of it when he still insisted on sticking himself to the grate. This has finally kept him away from it. His fins are finally back on the mend from all the damage he did on the grates and freaking out when I forgot to slow the output flow on the filter.


----------



## JMO (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks so much!! What did you use to attach the mesh?


----------

